# First Goat!



## 303hunter (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi,
I'm new here, and just bought my first goat, a 9 month old pygmy buckling.

I was raised on a farm, but we never had goats, just hogs and chickens. I still have a mini hog(minuture/teacup mix), and about 20 chickens.

Always wanted a goat, so I finally got one, and plan to get another this weekend. 

Anyway, I'd appreciate any tips to keep him healthy/happy. So far, I've found out he loves hay, bamboo leaves, and bread. I bought a bag of goat food, but he hasn't eaten much. What else do I need?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A good goat mineral like Manna Pro Goat Mineral. Keep the bread to a minimum.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

welcome to the goat spot! and congratulations! I agree..minerals and small amount of bread as a treat...will he be a pet or breeder? if a pet I would have him wethered. Wethers make much better pets then a buck. Grain is not as important as hay and alfalfa and fresh water...once he is full grown and in good condition, he doesn't need grain at all..

you might check out the medicine cabinet list on here and begin building your own...


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Welcome! agree with everything said And read up on sickness/things that can spread from goat to goats..so to scare you.


----------



## Encgoatlady (Mar 20, 2015)

Well, if you really want to keep him happy, get him a buddy. Goats are very social and really need another goat. Just sayin'.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He said he was getting a second goat this weekend. 
Peanuts are a great treat for goats and celery, mine love celery.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats and welcome , glad your here ! Your in the right spot for learning everything you need to know for your goats 
Oh , another thing , you NEED to share a picture of your boy , its mandatory   

I still need to try giving my herd peanuts......never thought of celery.


----------



## 303hunter (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's replies.

I'm planning to breed him, so I'm looking for him a girl. 

I've got the parts to weld up a carrier for my truck bed, and should have it ready today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome, glad you are here. 

Good advice given.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

welcome from Oregon - be careful, goats are addictive


----------



## chrisarvor (Sep 23, 2011)

My first goats. A pair of Cameroon Pygmy 
Now I have 8 girls an one weather. Sold the boy in the picture I didn't know enough to breed them. ,probably still don't. Lol. But trying this year


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

chrisarvor said:


> My first goats. A pair of Cameroon Pygmy
> Now I have 8 girls an one weather. Sold the boy in the picture I didn't know enough to breed them. ,probably still don't. Lol. But trying this year


Nice looking goats ! Love those horns ! Good luck to you , have fun kidding !


----------

